# DSi Update Glitch



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

WARNING --- WARNING -- WARNING -- WARNING

There seems to be some type of glitch on the DSi that appears to be an update, yet it is random.  You may or may not be prompted for it when you access the Shop Channel.  It's a false update, if you will.  If you are prompted, turn off your DS and do not update.  If the prompt persists, update your flashcart and then "update" your DSi.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Confirmed Working:*
> Supercard DSTWO (With the latest patch)
> Acekard 2i
> 
> ...


----------



## chyyran (Sep 27, 2011)

Nintendo's trying to taunt us with the 4 swords DSi download.
Dammit, time to wait for a fix..


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, the Amazekard really stole the crowd.  Which sucks for me, because I already updated, and with the low amount of spectators and posters it'll be longer until a fix comes out for...anything, and more people will fall pray to it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 27, 2011)

Nah, give it a day or two.


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wow, the Amazekard really stole the crowd.  Which sucks for me, because I already updated, and with the low amount of spectators and posters it'll be longer until a fix comes out for...anything, and more people will fall pray to it.



I don't really think some crappy little clone card is gonna steal the crowd lol.


----------



## Some1CP (Sep 27, 2011)

Piracy is making things worse for nintendo. Instead of releasing System Updates that increases the DSi functionality, they are releasing unecessary updates that "only blocks flashcarts". I hope this doesn't happen with the 3DS and the wii u. The Wii got few updates that were worth it, like 4.0, for example, and it had a poor online system. I hope things change for nintendo with their next console.


----------



## Dr.Wufu (Sep 27, 2011)

can any body else confirm this??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 27, 2011)

Unless Amazekard compatibility has been confirmed with this supposed "1.4.3B" update, I'm in the dark. Amazekard said their current update is for the regular 1.4.3, they haven't said anything about a 1.4.3B (I added the 1.4.3 part a while ago, before this news). I don't even have a DSi to test it though.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, just reread the post.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 27, 2011)

more like Nintendo episode  IV 1.4.3 strikes back


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 27, 2011)

So it updates over 1.4.3?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 27, 2011)

im sure they reblocked the dstti the update was out 2 days ago and im sure they reblocked it not that i have a dsi


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> So it updates over 1.4.3?


Yeah.  It's basically a 1.4.3 version 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 27, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> more like Nintendo episode  IV 1.4.3 strikes back



Episode IV was A New Hope, Episode V is Empire Strikes Back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even own a DSi so, um, hah?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't trying to trash your review or anything, just that your review is getting a lot of attention, and thus the word about it spreads less quickly, thus prolonging the time for a fix.

Well on paper that sounds right, but it was more just a comment to show my surprise at how little people have to say about it, and thus the word about it spreads less quickly, thus prolonging the time for a fix.  So really your review has nothing to do with it, it was just there so I used it in a sentence to reinforce my reaction is all.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Sep 27, 2011)

Now to wait for the fixes...


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 27, 2011)

so when was this update released?


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Sep 27, 2011)

Today... I thimk


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> so when was this update released?


I'm not exactly sure.  It prompted me when I went on to the shop, but since I don't go on the shop often I can't give a definite date.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

What is everyone talking about? My DSi XL can go on shop just fine and my DSTWO still works. Did you guys download the Kirby Mass Attack patch for it, anyway?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> What is everyone talking about? My DSi XL can go on shop just fine and my DSTWO still works. Did you guys download the Kirby Mass Attack patch for it, anyway?


When's the last time you tried?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A minute ago. Ill take pictures if you want. >>


----------



## samethernet (Sep 28, 2011)

I just checked for updates here on 1.4.3A and no updates came through, we might be later to see the update here


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

samethernet said:
			
		

> I just checked for updates here on 1.4.3A and no updates came through, we might be later to see the update here


Try accessing the shop and see what happens.

EDIT: Tried the KMA update, no good.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

*WARNING, IMAGES ARE HUGE*

*ON 1.4.3*


Spoiler












*I CAN ACCESS THE DSiWARE SHOP*


Spoiler











*DSTWO WORKS FINE*



Spoiler


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Same. I can access DSi Shop just fine using DSi XL 1.4.3E R4i Gold.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Strange...I'm starting to think it was bad timing.  My Supercard works fine (tried it on my 3DS)...I'm going to try out a few things.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Strange...I'm starting to think it was bad timing.  My Supercard works fine (tried it on my 3DS)...I'm going to try out a few things.



Keep us updated. I'll try to access the shop from time to time in case something happens.


----------



## samethernet (Sep 28, 2011)

on my 1.4.3A which didn't pick up an update, I can access the shop fine and my EzFlash VI still works perfect


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

I just updated does this block the sudokuhax? i have it already injected into the NAnD when i was on 1.4.1 so its another update like they did with wii with the 4.3b update thats stupid no new functionality at least apple adds new functions with their updates hoever their past 2 4.3.5 and 4.2.10 were just secuirty ugh sigh Nintendo needs to take a leaf out of Apple their updates are stupid and not worth while


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Odd...apparently it's fixed with the latest patch DL'd from the website...which is odd because I was already fully updated, so why would this update appear?


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Odd...apparently it's fixed with the latest patch DL'd from the website...which is odd because I was already fully updated, so why would this update appear?



Try updating and see what happens o-o?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works perfectly...so weird.  Oh well, I'll request a closing.  If someone else has this problem sometime I'll request that the thread be reopened.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 28, 2011)

I was going to say, 'maybe they know who you are, and selectively gave you an update?'
Ah well.
Incidentally, what time do new shop titles appear? I want to be awake for the mass flood for Four Swords >:}


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

has anyone tried other flash carts like acekard or iplayer or anythign like that?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Odd...apparently it's fixed with the *latest patch DL'd from the website*...which is odd because I was already fully updated, so why would this update appear?



The latest patch being....*THE KIRBY MASS ATTACK PATCH!!!*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, I tried the one on this forum (the KMA one) and it didn't work.  Then I went to the website and it did.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, that game is weird, but slightly addictive.  But for pretty much ALL touch controls, not feeling a 'buy' factor :\
But, yeah. should any new update pop up, I'll chime in, too.

@machomuu

Then something's wrong with the one on here.  Should tell the one that posted it about it.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 28, 2011)

Just upgraded from 1.4.2 to 1.4.3 to test. My DStwo didn't work either, but after reinstalling the latest eos, it did work.

No problems at all with AK2i, so I guess this is a false alarm.

Edit: I think the kirby patch might have done something, but it too works again after I reinstalled it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a patch for it on GBAtemp? I never knew that. I only used the Supercard patch.

@Omega_2 Yea it gives me the feel of those Zelda games that utilized only the touch screen, I probably won't play it much.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Just upgraded from 1.4.2 to 1.4.3 to test. My DStwo didn't work either, but after reinstalling the latest eos, it did work.
> 
> No problems at all with AK2i, so I guess this is a false alarm.


But that's the thing, I could swear up and down that I was already on 1.4.3, I even remember updating...of course it's not like you guys need to believe me, I don't have any proof.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 28, 2011)

They're not even trying are they?
"Hey, stop pirating all our retail games, or we won't let you BUY our smaller downloads that cannot be pirated!"

I mean seriously.
...Ohhhhh, wait no.
This is because Zelda Four Swords is going to be free tomorrow. No I get it now, this is hook and bait.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> They're not even trying are they?
> "Hey, stop pirating all our retail games, or we won't let you BUY our smaller downloads that cannot be pirated!"
> 
> I mean seriously.
> ...


My guess is they have one ready for us for tomorrow and released the update accidentally for a short period of time today.  Then I go onto the Shop while said update is active and get caught in the trap that was premature.

The flaw in that is it was a simple patch that fixed it, so...*sigh*


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

Ill try to force an update now.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 28, 2011)

-goes get Dsi XL to update-
Two minutes goes by and update finishes.
Turns out my Supercard does not have the latest patch. But at least I will be able to play 4 swords tomorrow.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> -goes get Dsi XL to update-
> Two minutes goes by and update finishes.
> Turns out my Supercard does not have the latest patch. But at least I will be able to play 4 swords tomorrow.


So there was an update for you as well?  Were you already on 1.4.3


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I was. idk why they didn't change the firmware #.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 28, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> -goes get Dsi XL to update-
> Two minutes goes by and update finishes.
> Turns out my Supercard does not have the latest patch. But at least I will be able to play 4 swords tomorrow.



wait what???? Zelda for free when was that announce??? is it only for DSi or for the 3DS also?????


----------



## Valwin (Sep 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bad


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For both.

Anyway, I couldn't get mine to update because it said I was already on the latest. I'll keep trying later.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> Yes I was. idk why they didn't change the firmware #.
> So this is a real thing...weird.  Glad to see I'm not the only one, though.
> 
> 
> ...


It was announced at E3.  It is for the 3DS and DSi.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow i must of missed it when i went to pick up my pizza delivery lol, and thanks guys so i guess i will be checking on my 3DS for the download tomorrow


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, then I'll go grab the update after I minecraft. can never DL anything with it going XD


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

so the update doesnt affect flashcarts correct?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 28, 2011)

oh? I just updated my acekard and its still working fine ^-^
thanks for telling me though (tad late seeing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lushay (Sep 28, 2011)

I just tried and saw they prompted me to update even though i'm already on 1.4.3U.  I'm using an Acekard2i but i'll play it safe for now until i'm sure it'll work. are 3DS users also being prompted to update before using the shop?


----------



## lostdwarf (Sep 28, 2011)

I didnt get a new update at all but I did download the new zelda four swords anniversary edition.
already 1.4.3E since over a month ago.


----------



## Buleste (Sep 28, 2011)

I've just downloaded Zelda Four swords and there was no request to update my DSi. It was at 1.4.3 E before and it still is. Maybe it's just America that has a minor sytsem update.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 28, 2011)

Lushay said:
			
		

> I just tried and saw they prompted me to update even though i'm already on 1.4.3U.  I'm using an Acekard2i but i'll play it safe for now until i'm sure it'll work. are 3DS users also being prompted to update before using the shop?


not at all


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 28, 2011)

I just now updated my DSi, apparently to 1.4.3B, but my DSTWO was working, and I didn't update that for about a month, though afterwards I updated it anyways to be safe.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

its a bug that the system thinks there is an update there was no chnage and i did the so called update but i checked again and it asked me again to update so im guessing there is no update really just a system bug thinking that there is one


----------



## ferofax (Sep 28, 2011)

There was change, actually. My iEDGE is now absolutely blocked by my DSiXL, which sucks somewhat. I still want my free Four Swords though. Plus it's about time i considered upgrading to something like DStwo anyways.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

was ur iedge ever updated to work on 1.4.3?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah there was a new update for my EU DSi last night, I didn't go through with it.

I don't get why some people didn't get it o_o


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread is a joke or what ?


----------



## pspunabletohack (Sep 28, 2011)

-.- Yes this is a joke there is no fucking update -.-*


----------



## Windaga (Sep 28, 2011)

On both of my US DSi's, there has been an update. I haven't updated one of them as there isn't an acekard update yet, but I have updated the one I use with my SuperCard, and it works fine.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 28, 2011)

pspunabletohack said:
			
		

> -.- Yes this is a joke there is no fucking update -.-*


+1 and it should be closed because its scaring small children and old people. Seriously, I thought this myth was dispelled yesterday. Please close it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> pspunabletohack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not really a myth, it _can_ block flash carts, but if you've updated fully it won't.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

*There is an update!*

No joke lol

Like I said before it happened last night on my DSi


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> *There is an update!*
> 
> No joke lol
> 
> Like I said before it happened last night on my DSi


There is no update, but there's a glitch in the system that downloads...something.  If you are not updated enough with your flashcarts you will not be able to use them until you do.

It calls it an update, and really has the same effect as one, but technically it's not one.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 28, 2011)

Does this block acekards as well? Or rather, is the current Acekard firm ware capable of running on 1.43?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are fully updated, I can't access the DSiware shop, it's basically the same 1.4.3 update, right? I'll have up update my DSi twice to the same firmware?


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 28, 2011)

For me there is only one DSi firmware 1.4.3 (1.4.4 for China) and it was released in june.
And all big flashcart's brand got their update already to run under this firmware.

I still don't understand why this thread is not closed and the first post title changed.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because other people are actually affected by this, too.  I just requested a title change, also.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't remember what I was on before, but updated my DSi to access the eshop. Stopped my acekard 2i with the halo/wings logo (which worked on my fully updated 3DS) from working, but flashed it with the latest firmware from the AK site so it now shows up as a white icon with a red bow and it works again.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sorry, I misread your post, I thought you said "there is no update".


Hmm i see, AK2i is my cart.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Can't remember what I was on before, but updated my DSi to access the eshop. Stopped my acekard 2i with the halo/wings logo (which worked on my fully updated 3DS) from working, but flashed it with the latest firmware from the AK site so it now shows up as a red icon with a black bow and it works again.


I see...Heartgold, what is your current loader game?  Is it still Dorasu (The game with the Halo and Wings, though that's not its real name).


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, It's ChessMaster, is it fine to go with the update? No one has reported any blocking with Acekard.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't see the point for big N to have several subversion of the DSi firmware 1.4.3 without  displayed the proper version in the menu.

And i just updated my second DSi from 1.4.1 into 1.4.3, downloaded 4 swords. My flashcart which was already compatible with this firmware is still ok.

Frankly i don't believe this story.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're willing to risk it.

But first, are you sure you're on 1.4.3?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll double check and I'll update it. I got a 3DS as a backup if it does block my cart.

EDIT: I'm so stupid mines on 1.4.2 -_-

I'm sorry guys


----------



## Windaga (Sep 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that an update was available for those already on 1.4.3, and that the update itself leaves you on 1.4.3. Whether it affects you or not, it's certainly true.

Heartgold, let us know if it blocks the acekard. I'd like to know before I go and update both.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I don't see the point for big N to have several subversion of the DSi firmware 1.4.3 without  displayed the proper version in the menu.
> 
> And i just updated my second DSi from 1.4.1 into 1.4.3, downloaded 4 swords. My flashcart which was already compatible with this firmware is still ok.
> 
> Frankly i don't believe this story.


Well Windaga, Ferofax, Heartgold, Sheimi, Lushay, Dimensional, and I have all reported this, as I said it seems to be a glitch that downloads...something.

Of course, you don't have to believe it.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they use the sudokuhax on their DSi ?


----------



## baramos (Sep 28, 2011)

I just updated my Acekard 2i then updated to 1.4.3 to grab 4 swords, my Acekard still works fine.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

andddddd my flashcart got blocked, what is the lastest loader for AK2i, mine has chessmaster.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> andddddd my flashcart got blocked, what is the lastest loader for AK2i, mine has chessmaster.


Try the newest loader.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> andddddd my flashcart got blocked, what is the lastest loader for AK2i, mine has chessmaster.


Check here : http://leafmoon.users.sourceforge.net/xeno....php?FakedGames

Chessmaster won't run under the DSi firmware 1.4.3. You need to update your ak2i. BTW, i don't think there is the hw44 update available.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers!

Oh, I run the DSL file update on my 3DS, correct?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you post back that it's working I can put it under confirm, you'll have been be the second person to say so.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 28, 2011)

Got it working, not blocked. It's fine to update


----------



## robbywu (Sep 28, 2011)

ak2 blocked!!! i had chessmaster version with akaio 1.8.8


----------



## DroRox (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm on 1.4.2 still so should I update or not?
I really want Zelda Four Swords.
And I have an AK2i.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 28, 2011)

DroRox said:
			
		

> I'm on 1.4.2 still so should I update or not?
> I really want Zelda Four Swords.
> And I have an AK2i.


Yes, but *make sure* to install this patch* first.*

http://www.acekard.com/download/ak2/ak2ifw...ds21_DSi143.zip

If you already have a game icon that shows "Dorasu" and a red bow (not a flower), then you're already good to go.


----------



## DroRox (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome I already have that


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2011)

well like i said idk who else has gotten this weird update that doesnt exist it doesnt dl anything as a new system update also i did do the wierd update which didnt do anythign also before i did it i was still able to use the store, also yea i got 4 swords im on 1.4.3 and can still use my ds2 flash cart everything is great


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol, I guess I should've posted sooner.  I was asked to update my DSi as well, NO sudoku hax on mine.  DSONEi still works(duh, why wouldn't it?)

EDIT: oh, and the wierd thing is, my 2nd WiFi setting got cloned into setting 1, which explained why I couldn't reconnect to the shop.
I don't think I've seen that happen before.



			
				Mbmax said:
			
		

> I don't see the point for big N to have several subversion of the DSi firmware 1.4.3 without  displayed the proper version in the menu.
> 
> And i just updated my second DSi from 1.4.1 into 1.4.3, downloaded 4 swords. My flashcart which was already compatible with this firmware is still ok.
> 
> Frankly i don't believe this story.


Big N be trollin.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Sep 29, 2011)

robbywu said:
			
		

> ak2 blocked!!! i had chessmaster version with akaio 1.8.8



Your Akaio may be up to date, but your Acekard is an old version. Update it if you can on a another system.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2011)

here are my working flash carts on DSi 1.4.3
SCDS2 fw1.12
AK2i with akaio 1.8.8 hw 81 runs on 1.4.3
iplayer


----------



## mrfraser89 (Sep 29, 2011)

Latest Ak2i works fine after updating DSi. Not an issue


----------



## ferofax (Sep 29, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> was ur iedge ever updated to work on 1.4.3?


Yes, I was. I had to update when I downloaded that 3DS System Transfer app a while ago, when I first got my 3DS. And no, i don't use Sudokuhax, as my DSishop never had any real activity to it aside from that download and a few snooping around just to see what it's like in there.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

Again, i doubt there is 2 version of the dsi firmware 1.4.3.
It's probably a user issue and people are just realizing that they need to update into 1.4.3 (which was released month ago) because of the free dsiware zelda 4 swords adventures and their flashcart isn't updated to support it.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 30, 2011)

There was actually a sub-update to the firmware 1.4.2 or 1.4.1 I don't remember which one.

Firmware was still the same, but nintendo did update the NintendoZone files.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Again, i doubt there is 2 version of the dsi firmware 1.4.3.
> It's probably a user issue and people are just realizing that they need to update into 1.4.3 (which was released month ago) because of the free dsiware zelda 4 swords adventures and their flashcart isn't updated to support it.


As has been said before, various people have confirmed that they were already on 1.4.3 prior to this, including myself.  That said, reread the OP.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how do you explain the case of heartgold then ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe i'm blind but you mentioned him got the same issue than you.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he did, what's wrong with his situation?


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong it's just it was normal to have his ak2i blocked once he updated into 1.4.3, chessmaster faked game doesn't run under this firmware.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was probably not on 1.4.3.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it ! There is a mix in some testimonies there. It's what i wished you to notice.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I noticed that quite a while ago, and if he and I were the only ones to say this happened to them it would cause inconsistency, but there are others.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, machomuu. Let say there is a possible glitch.

So, what is your current problem ? Your flashcart which is supposed to have the last firmware update to bypass the DSi check 1.4.3 is blocked ?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ok, machomuu. Let say there is a possible glitch.
> 
> So, what is your current problem ? Your flashcart which is supposed to have the last firmware update to bypass the DSi check 1.4.3 is blocked ?


There is none, I'm fine now.  That said, this isn't for me, this is for other people who have the same problem.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if we investigate every single report, we will end at the same conclusion than for heartgold ?
Do you see what i mean ?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what about me?  I was most definitely on the latest firmware, and looking through the 1.4.3 release thread I can infer that I updated and downloaded the DSTWO fix almost immediately after release.

Not to mention Windaga and Ghosti who checked and confirmed that there was an update after being on 1.4.3 already.

And Ferofax, whose iEDGE got blocked.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dstwo patch you linked in your first post is just a fix for kirby. It only have 2 files not related to the faked game on the dstwo.
So if you updated your dstwo with it, you made nothing releated to the faked game.

About the iEDGE, i don't own this flashcart so i can't say.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

I got zelda 4 swords yesterday, not got prompted to update.. was on latest FW prior to it already though


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're thinking to acute...ly.  The last loader I got prior to was the patch for Atsumete! Kirby, Then Japanese version of KMA.  This means that it includes every patch in between, and it's not unlikely that one of the loaders in between (possibly unknowingly) bypassed the update.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the link you provided is the link to the patch thread which is here to provide fixes for games.

Here are proper link for the DSi 1.4.3 fix : The dstwo must be updated into  firmware 1.12 with a flash process update and the EOS must be updated to  v1.11_0630 in order to properly support the DSi firmware 1.4.3.

After that, yes you can update the 2 files provided for game's fixes.

Source


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for specific games, when a new patch/loader comes out, it has the previous patches and loaders included.

Fixing the EOS and Firmware on the DSTWO have nothing (or very little) to do with this glitch, I checked.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you should double check then.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I already checked before I fixed it.  My DSTWO was on both the latest Firmware and EOS, but the 'twas the loader that fixed it.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

Belive me or not, it's how sc team fixed the dsi firmware 1.4.3. 
You should check the source link i provided.

Source


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Belive me or not, it's how sc team fixed the dsi firmware 1.4.3.
> You should check the source link i provided.
> 
> Source


Yes, yes it was, I told you I was already on the latest firmware and EOS.  However, as I said, this is likely a glitch, and if it is then we shouldn't just treat it like .4.3 and we shouldn't treat it like a regular update.  We should treat it like an anomaly, of which we still don't fully understand.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 30, 2011)

system1.dat system11.dat in _dstwo folder, this are files related to the faked game. Was those files in the dstwo_patch2011_09_23.rar* ? No.

You can find them in the EOS fixed to run under the DSi firmware 1.4.3. 

* content of the rar file :
ndspatch.dat = game settings and game patch
savemode.dat = save settings

The game's fix has nothing to do with the dsi firmware 1.4.3.

machomuu, i will stop arguing now. I'm tired. Think what you wish, i'm off from this thread ...


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> system1.dat system11.dat in _dstwo folder, this are files related to the faked game. Was those files in the dstwo_patch2011_09_23.rar* ? No.
> 
> You can find them in the EOS fixed to run under the DSi firmware 1.4.3.
> 
> ...


We were arguing? I thought you were just trying to prove something and I was aiding in the effort.  That felt more like a discussion than an argument.


----------



## robbywu (Oct 3, 2011)

robbywu said:
			
		

> ak2 blocked!!! i had chessmaster version with akaio 1.8.8



all's well! updated to latest AK2 patch (Dokasu) and card works again


----------

